# Worlds Longest Cat



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wiggins making his entry into The World's Longest Cat Competition


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wiggins submits a second entry....


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful boy !! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: we don't see enough of your cats PP !!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Long Cat is very long


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

His markings are absolutely beautiful!

Is he one of your cats? I don't see him in your signature.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes -how cute does he have to be to get on your sig  No wonder he's looking over the fence!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shiny said:


> His markings are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Is he one of your cats? I don't see him in your signature.





Jonescat said:


> Yes -how cute does he have to be to get on your sig  No wonder he's looking over the fence!


Wiggins was one of the kittens I fostered last year with his mum. How could I not fall in love with that splotchy nose?:001_wub::001_wub:
sadly my technological skills are not up to the task of managing to edit my signature to include him and Woody
Anyone help me with that?


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

I will never get bored of LOLCats. ever ever ever.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_haha love the picture of him on the back of the settee lol, isnt he gorgeous, i agree with the others we need more pics, _


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry PP - can't help with the footer - I can never get them properly sized. You could try Jiskefet, if/when she is freed up from work


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ljs85 said:


> Challenge accepted


Did you get to blow raspberries on that magnificent tum? I did on Wiggie's


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai would like to apply for the position too 

though she was only a kitten when this was taken


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggins making his entry into The World's Longest Cat Competition


It's one of those photos I wish I could press like for more than once


----------



## Jen4579 (Jan 12, 2013)

8 months old takes up 90% of a double bed!

6 months old too long for his radiator bed!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you measured them? My much beloved and departed Bruno was a metre long. He was a beast!!


----------

